# 12 ga. Shooting high, thoughts?



## JFolm

I patterned my Browning Pump 12 gauge yesterday with various brands of shells at 30 & 40 yards. I noticed a trend that my gun shot about 12" high. This was with a fixed target, two different shooters and same gun. 


I'm hoping not a bent barrel. Anyone deal with this before? How do you determine your problem?


----------



## blanked

Patterning is one thingibut point of impact (POI) gets overlooked. This test that the gun hits your target where your pointing. Here's a brief rundown. Get a pallet from Home Depot and a roll of brown shipping paper. Set the pallet upright about eye level and staple a piece of the shipping paper to cover the whole pallet. Spray paint a circle the size of a sporting clay in the middle of the paper and mark off exactly 16 yards where you will be shooting at the paper. Practice your mount so your comfortable before firing. Now load the gun and shoot at the paint mark. Don't walk up and look at the results yet. Shoot about 5 more times then look at where your hitting. You want to be consistent where your impact is hitting. If not your mount needs work. If it is consistant you want to see where the greatest amount of cluster of shot is hitting the paper in relation to your spray paint mark. At 16 yards for every inch your off either side to side or top to bottom the stock has to be bent 1/8 inch. This is very common when fitting a shotgun. Do this and post your results. Then we will figure out how much bending needs to be done to fit you. Wear the shirt or jacket you would normally be wearing when shooting


----------



## JFolm

Thanks I will try that out. What bending takes place? Not familiar with any of this to be honest.


I was shooting 3" steel loads for waterfowl by the way.


----------



## scwine

They can actually bend a wood stock by heating it up... https://encrypted.google.com/search...bending#q=shotgun+stock+bending&hl=en&tbm=vid


----------



## spurgersalty

When you're sighting, is the top of the vent rib visible? If so, may just need to shim the stock.


----------



## JFolm

I guess I need to go further in detail.

It's a synthetic stock, 28" barrel, was shooting an imp mod choke.

Jason,

Can't see the top of the rib when sighting the gun.


----------



## Spots and Dots

Sounds like a fit issue.
I bought an o/u and I shot it terrible. Took it to a reputable guns,it's for fitting and adjustment, now I shoot less terrible...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

Short stock? I'm on the tall side w long arms, w/o a stock ext I shoot high....
Only barrel bending was done by my grandmother when I shot my cousin w my BB gun :/


----------



## JFolm

That may be the issue. I've never dealt with this before. Never put thought into it lol. 

Both guys that shot it are 6' 3" pretty much. Any gun smith suggestions in the Beaumont area that can tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## lilsamo

*shotgun*

aim lower??


----------



## donaken

lilsamo said:


> aim lower??


.....or this


----------



## JFolm

lilsamo said:


> aim lower??


That's a band aid. That I may do until the season is over...


----------



## sotexhookset

Wear flip flops instead of boots.


----------



## JFolm

I could wear wedges!


----------



## RedXCross

Jeremy,

Unless I am there , it would be kinda hard to see what's happening,(honestly) I believe what most has stated to be accurate to some degree.

If you are looking for someone to talk to and show, Leger's (Randy) on 90 more than likely would help ,( Call first) and see if he will be around and take it in with you.
Brad



JFolm said:


> That may be the issue. I've never dealt with this before. Never put thought into it lol.
> 
> Both guys that shot it are 6' 3" pretty much. Any gun smith suggestions in the Beaumont area that can tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## jtburf

Get your gun fitted, its a simple process and worth every penny.

John


----------



## JFolm

Thanks Brad I was thinking about them. Will give them a call.


----------



## Jack's Pocket

JFolm said:


> Thanks Brad I was thinking about them. Will give them a call.


I own a pile of BPS shotguns and the majority the bead has to be under the target to get point of impact. Had a barrel bent by a gunsmith on a model 12
To get POI correct it was Ron Freshour in Texas City and has since passed away.
He was the best gunsmith I have ever seen.


----------



## blanked

Never heard of bending the barrel to fit a shotgun


----------



## Dockhigh

Take it to Larry Feland and get it fit to you. it will amaze you wear your pattern hits on the patterning board compared to where you think it is hitting. once your gun is fit properly it will hit where you look and you're shooting will improve immensely. you will notice when you shoot birds that they get knocked down dead. You're crippled rate will plummet. You just have to get the middle of your pattern on target.


----------



## Dockhigh

(281) 373-0335
Felands gunsmithing.


----------



## Bottomsup

Most people dont or cant get their head down far enough so that their eye is sighting right down the rib. If your eye is high in the back you will shoot high. I find most shotguns dont have enough drop in the stock to fit me especially the Remington 1100 that I love to shoot. I tried a halo sight for dove hunting and really liked it. It takes some getting used to but I shoot with both eyes open and it works great. Doesnt matter how you hold the gun or where your head/eye is because it will hit where you put the dot.


----------



## JFolm

Dockhigh said:


> Take it to Larry Feland and get it fit to you. it will amaze you wear your pattern hits on the patterning board compared to where you think it is hitting. once your gun is fit properly it will hit where you look and you're shooting will improve immensely. you will notice when you shoot birds that they get knocked down dead. You're crippled rate will plummet. You just have to get the middle of your pattern on target.


This is what had me concerned. I had a high cripple rate plus high shell/kill ratios so I thought I needed to look into it. I will give Larry a call. I am assuming he is a little ways from me considering the area code so it would have to be a planned trip.


----------



## seabo

My browning gold shot low with the shell I use
. a pattern master two row choke tube brought it up and tighter.
just a thought.


----------



## Bottomsup

Try closing your eyes and quickly shoulder the gun as if your were going to take a shot. Now open your eyes and see how your lined up down the rib and bead. Thats why shotguns need to be fitted to the shooter.


----------



## JFolm

seabo said:


> My browning gold shot low with the shell I use
> . a pattern master two row choke tube brought it up and tighter.
> just a thought.


I wish someone rented chokes. I would hate to buy 3-4 chokes and waste the money. Guess I could try to sell them afterward.

Bottomsup,

Do you have a link to the sight you mentioned?


----------



## Category6

get a mid-bead installed


----------



## dunedawg

Bottomsup said:


> Try closing your eyes and quickly shoulder the gun as if your were going to take a shot. Now open your eyes and see how your lined up down the rib and bead. Thats why shotguns need to be fitted to the shooter.


I've done this since I was a kid, and it really works. Told to me by my Grand dad.


----------



## Bottomsup

Smart Grand Dad


----------



## Bottomsup

JFolm, it was a Sightmark with a green dot. You can see green in daylight better than red and its very visible. Like I said it takes getting used to but no matter how you hold the gun the dot is where it will hit. The dot appears to be far out in front of you like you can hit the dove with the dot.


----------



## daddyeaux

Larry Feland is very good at fitting your gun to you. But he ain't cheap!


----------

